
Man Out of Time: The Music and Mystery of David Blue - philshem
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/david-blue-singer-songwriter-mystery-bob-dylan-joni-mitchell-1005073/
======
philshem
> Bob Dylan befriended him, Joni Mitchell helped support him, and the Eagles
> covered one of his songs. So why did success elude the late singer-
> songwriter?

